# Humble Bundle, appliance oriented cookbooks



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This Humble Bundle is from Adams Media, who you probably have seen with their Everything ** where ** is some particular cuisine or technique. I've enjoyed a few different ones over the years, Thai, Indian, Mexican, Chinese and so on. Generally they're a bit simplified in my experience though they've always had some keepers. My favorite peanut sauce comes from the Thai one for example.

Today's Bundle is primarily device/appliance oriented.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...rce=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email
Think Juicer, Slow Cooker, Wok, Fondue pot, Ice Cream, Sous Vide, Smoking, Air Fryer, Dehydrator...


----------

